# Halloween themed salads?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I do a bloody fruit salad with eyeballs....the eyeballs are just lychees with grapes in them and red food coloring.
I also have a guest who brings a potato salad in the form of a tombstone
In the past I've also done a gravel salad which is just a bean salad with different colored beans.



















Sorry don't have a pic of the bean salad. 

MsM


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm was thinking more of greens rather than fruit but at least now i have an idea for a place to start thanks MsMeeple!


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Last year I made a simple green salad (arugula etc) and served it with escargot that had been sauteed in olive oil with garlic and salt. I called it "sluggy salad" It wasn't very popular as it grossed out a few people. I thought it was good, and enjoyed it for breakfast the next morning! LOL


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I found this on http://www.halloweenishere.com/recfungussalad.html

Fungus Among Us Salad

Serving Size: 6 Fungi Fanatics

Ingredients: 
9 oz Frozen creamed spinach 
1/2 Iceberg lettuce 
4 Carrots 
2 Cucumbers 
2 Tomatoes 
6 Radishes 
2 Red onions 
Directions:

Prepare the creamed spinach in a saucepan according to the directions on the package and let cool in the refrigerator for 30 minutes. Wash the lettuce, carrots, cucumbers, tomatoes and radishes in cold water. Pat the lettuce dry with paper towels, tear it into pieces and place it in a salad bowl. Peel the carrots, cucumbers and onions, then slice all of the vegetables into small pieces. Add to the salad bowl. Pour the cooled creamed spinach (fungus) into the salad bowl and toss.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Another from the same site

Witchie's Frog Eye Salad

Serving Size: 25 warthogs.

Ingredients: 
1 cup sugar 
2 teaspoons flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 3/4 cup pineapple juice 
2 eggs - beaten 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
3 quarts water 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon cooking oil 
1 package Acini de Pepe (A type of pasta) - you can always substitute 
3 cans mandarin oranges (11 ounce each) drained 
2 cans crushed pineapple (20 ounce each) drained 
1 carton Cool Whip (12 ounce) 
Directions:

Combine sugar, flour, 1/2 teaspoon salt. Gradually stir in pineapple juice and eggs. Cook over moderate heat, stirring until thickened. Add lemon juice. Cool mixture to room temperature. Bring water, 2 teaspoons salt, and oil to boil. Add Acini de Pepe. Cook at a rolling boil until Acini de Pepe is done. Drain and rinse with water, drain again and cool to room temperature. Combine egg mixture and Acini de Pepe, mix lightly but throughly. Refrigerate over night, in an air tight container. Add remaining ingredients, mix lightly, but throughly - (Use a very large Tupperware bowl with a lid) and chill. Salad may be refrigerated as long as a week in air tight container. May add a package of colored marshmallows.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

peyote2004 said:


> I found this on http://www.halloweenishere.com/recfungussalad.html
> 
> Fungus Among Us Salad
> 
> ...


Cooled cream of spinach as a dressing for a salad? Now that's pretty nasty lol Don't think I'd eat it. Image that it would look pretty cool though.


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

YUM I would love the fungus salad... my girl would hate it... but i would love it thanks peyote!


----------

